# Professor Nick Cerio Memorial Legacy-UPDATE!



## Karazenpo (Dec 15, 2004)

Mark your calendars!  The Professor Nick Cerio Legacy Memorial will be on Saturday, January 29, 2005 at the Royal Plaza Hotel in Marlborough, MA.  Nick Cerio's Kenpo will be honoring our founder, Professor Nick Cerio, with a day of recognition and celebration.  We are deeply honored to have the following masters join us in our salute to Professor Cerio and his legacy.



Shihan Fumio Demura
Shito-Ryu

Tadashi Yamashita, Hanshi
Shorin Ryu 
Master Bill Chun, Jr.
Chow/Chun System 
Professor Larry Garron
Hakkoryu Jujutsu 

Legacy Memorial Updates



1.  The following Master's have been invited to attend the Professor    Nick Cerio Legacy Memorial to be honored for their contribution to the development of Nick Cerio's Kenpo.
(click highlighted name for bio) 

 * Grandmaster S. George Pesare 
* Sijo Victor 'Sonny' Gascon 
(although not one of Professor Cerio's teachers, Sijo Gascon  is being invited due to his founding of Karazenpo Goshinjutsu, of   which Professor Cerio had his start and went on to develop his  own system.)
* Grandmaster Ernie Lieb
* Sifu Gee Gin Soon (Gin Soon Chu)
* Ed Parker, Jr. (? title)
(Mr. Ed Parker, Jr. is being invited on behalf of his father, SGM Ed Parker, Sr.,  with whom Professor Cerio had a near twenty year relationship with and whose input helped in the formation of Nick Cerio's Kenpo.) 


2.  Nick Cerio's Kenpo is inviting numerous students and colleagues of Professor Cerio to the Celebration/Awards Dinner whom have gone on to teach and develop their own methods and systems.  Nick Cerio's Kenpo wishes to recognize them for keeping Professor Cerio's memory alive in their own manner. *NCK is working on a further update of those invited guests and will post it as soon as it is complete.



©2000-2004 Shihan John James.  Use of the contents of this website (i.e, photos,descriptions,design,etc...) without the expressed written permission of the webmaster,  Shihan John James is strictly prohibited. Use of this site signifies your agreement to these terms of use.  All Rights Reserved.  


The event will be limited to the first 400 people for the seminars and 350 people for the evening celebration/awards dinner.  It is strongly advised that you register early as this event is expected to sellout quickly.  For further information, please click on the button of your choice to the left.  If you would like to request a Legacy Memorial Poster,  please go to the Contact Us page and send your request.

*Note: I would like to give a special thanks to Hanshi Craig Seavey and Shihan John James for their relentless and tireless efforts in avoiding politics and attempting to bring everyone together for this most momentus and honorable event to celebrate the life of one of the greatest martial artists of all times. God bless Professor Cerio. Professor Joe & Shihan Kathy Shuras


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 18, 2004)

Pro Joe,

I have 1 question about this seminar. Do *new* recently invited people do seminar too OR they will be there to receive the recognition award in addition to the 4 previous invited people.???

thank you.


----------



## Karazenpo (Dec 19, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> Pro Joe,
> 
> I have 1 question about this seminar. Do *new* recently invited people do seminar too OR they will be there to receive the recognition award in addition to the 4 previous invited people.???
> 
> thank you.



Thunderbolt, the newly invited people are there to receive their recognition award and of course to celebrate Professor Cerio's life. It was too late to plan seminars, however, Hanshi Craig Seavey has been involved in personal talks with Sijo Gascon about KGS seminars for 2005. All looks good, they have an excellent repoire with each other. I would also like to note that on the Nick Cerio 'Extended Family' list of personally invited guests is Gm. Fred Villari, hopefully he will attend in an effort to help bring everyone together in good faith for this event. As soon as Shihan John James completes this list, I will post it as an update. Hanshi Seavey and Shihan James have been 'burning the midnight oil' putting in many long hours to get this event off right and my hat goes off to both of them! Thanks for your interest, Prof. Joe


----------



## The Kai (Dec 19, 2004)

Shihan Mike Burton was also recently invited, Tre' cool

Todd


----------



## Karazenpo (Dec 20, 2004)

Legacy Memorial Updates



2.  The following students and colleagues of Professor Cerio are being invited to the Legacy Memorial to be recognized for their efforts in keeping Professor Nick Cerio's name alive.  This list is NOT all inclusive.  If you feel their has been a name omitted in error, please email us with the person's name and contact information.  This list is in NO particular order:
(Contact information is needed for those names listed in red.  Please email any information you may have on these people so that they may receive their invitations.) 

Cerio, Nancy Lee Weeden, Maryann 
Sheeley, Mark O'Donnell, Kevin 
Cerio, William Smith, Peter Joey 
Coutu, Eugene Smith, Dee Marie 
Rodrigues, Don Powers, Bill 
Verigan, Georganne David, Walter 
Martin, Larry S.L. Rowe, Walter 
Chamberlain, Nick Agostini, John 
Rubiano, John Erlandson, Ray 
Carmody, Thomas Nesta, Joseph 
Shuras, Joseph Lombardi, Stephen 
Shuras, Kathy Thibault, George 
Nohelty, Robert Mayo, Paul 
Bryant, James Assumpico, Ann 
Burton, Michael Beauchamp, Rick 
DiRico, Rocky Fournier, Hank 
Fescina, Richard Villari, Fredrick J. 
Duncan, Rudy Armstrong, Norman 
Corrigan, Bruce Schatvet, Steve 
LeClair, Rick Curtin, Paul 
Sullivan, Larry D'Allessandro, Allan 
Golden, Mark Moran, Rick 
Keefe, John Marciarelli, William 
Micciche, Paul Murnane, Don 
Scaduto, Jason Merriman, Chuck 
Hart, Glenn Budd, Ed 
Biancuzzo, Sam Lynn, Robert 
Pantazi, Evan Collins, Michaela 
Cerio, Cheri 
(on behalf of Frank Cerio) Leidke, Robert


----------



## John James (Jan 6, 2005)

Dear Fellow Martial Artists,
I wanted to post an important update to the Legacy Memorial.  After meeting with the Royal Plaza Hotel yesterday, I was informed that we have until Monday, January 17, 2005 to give a final count for the Celebration Dinner.  Therefore, if you are planning on attending the Dinner, please mail in your reservation and payment no later than that date.  I will not be able to change the number once submitted.  I also ask that those who have been invited to attend the dinner to receive a Recognition Award PLEASE mail in your RSVP envelope no later than January 17th.  This will avoid an embarrassing situation later on.  I thank you in advance for your time and cooperation and we look forward to seeing everyone at the event.  All information and updates regarding the Legacy Memorial are posted on our website at www.nickcerioskenpo.com.  Just click the 'Updates' link.

Thanks again for your time and consideration.

Sincerely
John James,
Nick Cerio's Kenpo


----------



## KempoShaun (Jan 30, 2005)

While, sadly, I had to work, nor could I afford the memorial, my good friend KenpoJoe was able to attend.  He spent the night before and the night after on my couch (I live a LOT closer to Marlboro than he does), and was able to see pictures of the event and hear stories of the seminars and dinner.  I was very upset I didn't get to go see Nancy Lee and Billy Cerio, but the highlight of my weekend was that Ed Parker Jr. drove Joe back to my home and I got to meet him.  That was incredible!!!  Did anyone here attend the event?  Any stories?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jan 30, 2005)

i couldn't make it either. Hopefully, somebody will tell us about this event in full details if they attended I'm looking forward to hearing some stories and seeing pictures.

thanks


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jan 31, 2005)

karazenpo,

if you have time, please let us know how the memorial went. Thanks


----------



## dsp921 (Jan 31, 2005)

The Memorial was excellent. Anyone who didn't go really missed out. The Masters that taught were all awesome and very approachable. 
It was a great time. All the hard work Shihan John James and Hanshi Craig Seavey put in to make this event happen really paid off.


----------



## TChase (Jan 31, 2005)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> karazenpo,
> 
> if you have time, please let us know how the memorial went. Thanks


 
Yeah Joe, lets hear how it was.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jan 31, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> The Memorial was excellent. Anyone who didn't go really missed out. The Masters that taught were all awesome and very approachable.
> It was a great time. All the hard work Shihan John James and Hanshi Craig Seavey put in to make this event happen really paid off.


this looks like a *summary* to me. A full details pls + many pictures are nice


----------



## Karazenpo (Jan 31, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> The Memorial was excellent. Anyone who didn't go really missed out. The Masters that taught were all awesome and very approachable.
> It was a great time. All the hard work Shihan John James and Hanshi Craig Seavey put in to make this event happen really paid off.



dsp921 said it all, not much to add after that. Someone made the remark that night as things were winding down and I'd love to give him credit but I can't recall who. Well, he said to me that he didn't know whether to be laughing or crying at times over some of the heartfelt stories and experiences that were shared and the way Professor Cerio touched all our lives. I second that one! Everyone pulled together in 'ohana' (family) for this event but it really shouldn't surprise us because everyone there is from our kenpo family. Throughout the night I heard from various martial artists these same words: "Why can't things be like this all the time". There were many pictures taken and I'm sure Shihan John James will post some of them on the NCK website shortly. Again, I wish to second the praise from dsp921 about Shihan John James and Hanshi Craig Seavey-ONE HELLUVA JOB! God bless the both of them for their tireless efforts for it was all worthwhile! Most of all, God bless Professor Nick Cerio..............he is most sadly missed by all of us who loved him. Respectfully, Professor Joe Shuras


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 1, 2005)

It's kind of hard to give all the details. There were six seminars and a dinner over the course of the day. Each Master taught two "A" sessions and one "B" session. I wouldn't know where to start to describe everything that happened thoughout the day.
As Professor Shuras said, it was great to see how well everyone got along and how many people came out to honor Professor Cerio. There were some people there from outside the immediate kenpo family, I met a group of Shotokan folks out of Seekonk, MA. They're a great bunch with excellent attitudes. 
I enjoyed hearing Grandmaster Pesare and Grandmaster Lieb talking about the early days, I bet they have some awesome stories to tell if you could sit with them for a few hours. One of the highlights for me was having Master Bill Chun, Jr. demostrate a technique on me, seeing him move is incredible, feeling it is something else altogether.
Again, thanks to Shihan James and Hanshi Seavey.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 1, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> The Memorial was excellent. Anyone who didn't go really missed out. The Masters that taught were all awesome and very approachable.
> It was a great time. All the hard work Shihan John James and Hanshi Craig Seavey put in to make this event happen really paid off.


Hi Folks,
Dear David,
Did we meet at memorial? I know there were several people that I met from various message boards there. If we did meet,Please refresh my memory!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 1, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> It's kind of hard to give all the details. There were six seminars and a dinner over the course of the day. Each Master taught two "A" sessions and one "B" session. I wouldn't know where to start to describe everything that happened thoughout the day.
> As Professor Shuras said, it was great to see how well everyone got along and how many people came out to honor Professor Cerio. There were some people there from outside the immediate kenpo family, I met a group of Shotokan folks out of Seekonk, MA. They're a great bunch with excellent attitudes.
> I enjoyed hearing Grandmaster Pesare and Grandmaster Lieb talking about the early days, I bet they have some awesome stories to tell if you could sit with them for a few hours. One of the highlights for me was having Master Bill Chun, Jr. demostrate a technique on me, seeing him move is incredible, feeling it is something else altogether.
> Again, thanks to Shihan James and Hanshi Seavey.


Hi Folks!
Dear David,
I was at a couple of GM Chun's seminars [and I have the bruises to prove it]He was a joy to work with and I always get alot out of his seminars in regards to the Chow-Chun lineage. That middle knuckle strike to the inside of the bicep has left MAJOR bruising on me but I know how it works now!
I'll write more about the event later on...
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 1, 2005)

KenpoJoe,
We did not meet at the memorial, I did see you at Master Chun's 1:00 seminar.
I have a decent bruise from that knuckle strike as well. There were a few people that I had planned on introducing myself to at the memorial, yourself and
Prof. Shuras amoung them. It just seems that the day went so fast it was hard to find everyone. I did however met you maybe two years ago at a tournament
in Boston. You asked me about a sweatshirt I was wearing, one from that "108" place, www.superaction.com I think it is. My son usually competes at that
tournament, I will look for you next time. As for Prof. Shuras, I didn't know what he looked like until he came up to read the letter from Sijo Gascon, 
and I had to leave right after the speakers concluded.

-David


----------

